# Politically Correct Seasonal Wish



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 30, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM8ABteQEHM]YouTube - A Politically Correct Seasonal Wish[/ame]


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 30, 2007)

Yea! Sic those lawyers on Hallmark!


----------

